# Did my Christmas nails :)



## LilDee (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't worn nail enhancements for quite some time now.. so when i had some time yesterday, i decided to take out my acrylics and do my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

then i also quickly painted on some pics to make it more xmassy :biggrin:

some i did a little sloppy, but ohwell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Attachment 28473


----------



## Sophia (Dec 16, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

I need you here to do my nails too!!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 16, 2006)

how festive!!!


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2006)

wow, you should do that professionally!


----------



## lynnda (Dec 16, 2006)

They look great!!!


----------



## han (Dec 16, 2006)

i think she does


----------



## LilDee (Dec 16, 2006)

Aww, thanks, mabey i'll stop by next time i'm in Europe! porbably not intime for christmas though haha


----------



## han (Dec 16, 2006)

those look great arent you a nail tech?? have you done or tried the boogie nights


----------



## LilDee (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks! i love christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 16, 2006)

omg those r so cute!


----------



## LilDee (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks! haha i do :biggrin: part time from home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you!

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yes i am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love boogie nights!! it's so sparkly!!

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 16, 2006)

They look great Dee! I love the snowman &amp; Santa! Very nice! I wish my nails looked that good when I tried doing my own acrylics LOL!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 16, 2006)

they look great!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 16, 2006)

How festive. Great job.


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 16, 2006)

Love em! They look great


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Dec 16, 2006)

Those are excellent lil dee. I love it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 16, 2006)

So cute Dee!!! Love your designs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 16, 2006)

You're so talented!


----------



## Becka (Dec 16, 2006)

they're gorgeous, you're really good at it !!


----------



## LilDee (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you! haha it's pretty hard to do them on your own hands!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 17, 2006)

They look so cute! Great job!


----------



## LVA (Dec 17, 2006)

how cute!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 17, 2006)

hahaa those are cool, love the santa!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 17, 2006)

Those are too cute!


----------



## whitepearl (Dec 17, 2006)

i wish i could stop biting my nails...

pretty tho!


----------



## LilDee (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks!

haha thanks! :santa:

thank you

thank you, and You can! having manicures done! As soon as you start seeing how beautiful your nails can be you might pay more attention to when you start to bite.. and then stop it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 17, 2006)

Girl,I do not see sloppy,lol.Those are great


----------



## Miss World (Dec 17, 2006)

awwwwww, they are gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 17, 2006)

They look so cute!!!! I love the snowflakes!!


----------



## LilDee (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 19, 2006)

You did such a great job on your nails girl!! I love the little art you painted on them - it's absolutely adorable, and so fitting to the season. If you lived closer I'd totally hire you to do mine


----------



## boki (Jan 9, 2007)

looks realy great !!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 9, 2007)

they look amazing, great job!


----------



## arwa (Jan 15, 2007)

looks realy great


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 4, 2007)

too cute!!


----------

